# Teddy Bear the Persian



## Maiko (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi all  I work in a cat refuge here in Perth and today Teddy Bear came into work with one of our staff and spent the day in Reception. He was very good and didn't jump up or wander away at all. I was most suprised. 

Teddy Bear is a blue Persian and was dumped about 4-5 yrs ago, his long fur completely matted into one big layer. Poor soul has colitis and was very ill over New Year but you wouldn't know it the way he was acting today. 

Here are a few pics of Teddy Bear. He has a face only a mother could love  but you can't help laughing. He reminds me of one of those evil felines trying to take over the world in the movie Cats & Dogs. :lol:


----------



## Maiko (Jan 4, 2004)

His undershot jaw, huge mustard-yellow eyes and shaved body gives him a rather.. strange.. appearance. :shock:


----------



## Maiko (Jan 4, 2004)

Next few aren't as clear, but you get the idea. :wink:


----------



## Maiko (Jan 4, 2004)

Last one...


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

he's soo scary!!! how'd you like to wake up in the middle of the night with him staring at you!! eep! :shock:


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

He'll be cute once his hair frows back in!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, he isn't at his very best right now. I'm sure his coat growing back will help him get a loving home. I hope he's well soon.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

If you look into his eyes you can see there is no sign of aggression. Teddy Bear is sweet ...I hope he will get better soon!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Oh, he looks so lovely in his own distinctive way :!: 
I do hope he gets well soon. Keep us posted about his progress.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He was wandered 4 or 5 years ago? I just reread your post. How terribly sad! The poor lamb reallly needs someone to adopt him! That's tragic. It's a wonder he's still alive.


----------



## KittenLover (Jan 2, 2004)

I have a blue persian that looks almost exactly like that. I had to have him shaved last summer and he looked like that. Teddy Bear will look BEAUTIFUL once his fur grows back in. He looks like a sweetie. Does he act funny since his fur is gone like he in embarrassed. Mine didn't, but I"m just wondering. Good luck in finding him a home!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I just remembered a very touching story called Ugly Cat. It's really worth reading. I posted it here:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=22844#22844


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

He looks a bit strange right now with his hair gone and his tail looks soooo fluffy! I hope someone comes to adopt him and that he gets better, he seems to be a sweetie. :lol:


----------



## Kimmyboo (Dec 29, 2003)

He's so scary he's cute!!! If I could adopt him I would. I bet whoever adopts him if they put him in the window he will chase off intruders. He's a cute little guy though!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He is so funny! The way his mouth is open a little in all those pictures...is that b/c of his jaw? All kitties look a little undignified when they get shaved -- poor boy. He's got character.


----------

